# This is really scary...I'm getting Mia chipped.



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Lost or stolen family pets are being put up for sale online by people trying to make a quick buck.
“Dog-Flipping” - if you do not know the phrase by now, get used to hearing it again, and again. Here is how it works – on social media sites like Craigslist, there are posts saying someone found a lost dog. What a dog flipper does is say that dog is theirs, then they turn right around and sell it. A local pet owner said she was a victim.
Her dog was lost, found and is now microchipped.
“So happy that we got her back now,” said dog owner Leisa Waggoner.
It was a reunion with Rosie the dog, that almost did not happen. The black miniature schnauzer was on an electric fence. She wandered off when someone cut the line while mowing.
Rosie was found, then wound up at a vet’s office in Beech Grove. That was when Wiley Brown got the call.
“‘We know this is your dog, it looks just like her.’ I said, ‘that is great, my family will be ecstatic,’” said Brown.
But the dog did not belong to the Browns. They posted “Dog Found” messages on Indy Lost Pet Alert and Craigslist. It did not take long for someone to come forward, with a sad story, and claim the dog.
“I am pregnant, I have a 1-year-old, I have not had time to get pictures on my phone,” Brown said he was told over the phone. “I do not have anything to send you, but it does look like my dog, Ginger.”
So after hearing the hard-luck story of a dog lost and now found, the Brown family brought the dog and met the woman in a parking lot. Even after reuniting “Ginger” with her rightful owner, something still did not feel right.
“I never thought somebody would ‘flip’ a dog, so it really did not come up in my mind,” said Brown. “I just thought she was happy to see her. She said, ‘Oh Ginger.’”
Then another call that changed everything, another family said the dog was theirs.
“They had pictures of the dog,” said Brown. “They described everything about her, even the white patch of fur on her chest. We just knew it was their dog.”
The Browns checked Craigslist again. The dog they had returned was now for sale.
“We could believe it, but at the same time it was like, ‘Why would someone actually do that?’” said Brown.
Dog flipping, claiming a dog as your own then selling it to make money, is on the rise.
“Unfortunately dog flipping in a new source of revenue for people,” said Danielle Beck o Indy Lost Pet Alert. “They do not think about the pets someone’s family member, but a source of let’s try to re-home this pet for $25 on Craigslist. Let’s go for $50.”
“We will put things aside and we will give you $100,” Brown said he told the woman. “We know who the real owners are, we just want to be able to give them their dog back. She said, ‘No, this is my dog.’ We said okay, $200. She said, ‘$250 and I will do it.’”
They met up at the parking lot again.
“I told her, ‘You can either give me the dog and I give you the money, or you can leave and I will get your license plate number. I know your name and your number and we will find you.’ She just left,” said Brown.
Brown got the woman’s information and Rosie was returned, safe into the rightful owner’s waiting arms.
Rosie is now microchipped. Experts said having her chipped would’ve ended the search to find her a lot sooner. Instead of days to get her back home, dog and owner could have been reunited within an hour. In most cases it only costs $10, or less


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

This is a HUGE fear of mine. I live in a state where even the most mixed dog can fetch $500 to $1,000. I live on the water with full access to my back yard. My boyfriend built Sushi his own fenced area at the front of the house to keep him away from prying eyes. Sometimes I feel like I am being paranoid but after reading this I am thankful he did it. I think this practice is alive and thriving in Hawaii. Do these people have no conscience or fear of karma? What people will do to get out of making an honest living........


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think it is great she is getting chipped. Luck was chipped when he was neutered. I am glad I did it. Although he is an inside dog, it gives me extra security. I think Janene needs to think about it with Babinka, because there is stress involved. But for a healthy dog, I really do think it is a must. Some cities actually require it.

Good luck little one, it will only hurt for a minute.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Mia****You Be Ok*****
*Yogi**


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*The article said under $10....I don't think so!!! But, it doesn't matter....she'll be done on Friday. I'm not worried about the procedure..my oldest cat is done, and I don't remember her even flinching.*


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*If I found someone's dog, they would have to describe it over the phone, before I would even consider giving it to them. And they better be darned accurate, right down to any markings (shapes and sizes).....*


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Zach is microchipped but I haven't done Boo yet. If I remember they just inject it right? They don't need to be put under do they? Can't remember.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*No, its just a quick pinch and its in...*


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Opey is chipped too! And it gives me a great piece of mind even though he is always with me or Daddy and on a leash!!


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

My vet wanted me to wait till I had Sushi fixed my now you ladies have me thinking. When I asked about having him chipped at his final puppy shot appointment he brought out the needle to show me. It looked HUGE next to Sushi's tiny body. I think I will give him a call and see about getting him in tomorrow. 

On a funny side note - when we were asking about the chip my boyfriend asked if there was a way to Lojack him. The vet just looked at him like he was crazy.....


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You laugh, but there is Tagg for dogs, a GPS tag that coat $8 a month, but you can use an iphone to track him down.


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

We looked into that actually but worry that all someone has to do is take off the collar and dump it somewhere. I am thankful that Sushi loves his mommy and doesn't like to leave my sight. He is also AMAZING to take places....he even watched Fast and Furious 6 this past weekend in the theater with us. Well actually he slept through most of the movie. :thumbsup:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I leave the room when they do anything like this...that way I can come to the rescue when they are done and I don't look like the bad one...LOL *


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia will be chipped at 2:45 this afternoon. Only $35....not bad...I expected a lot more.*


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Zach is microchipped but I haven't done Boo yet. If I remember they just inject it right? They don't need to be put under do they? Can't remember.


 
it's over in seconds don't worry. Sammy didn't even flinch as something else had caught his eye at the time .


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Both of mine are chipped, it cost 26.00 at our vet. It is definitely a cheap way to ensure if your dog is lost it has a better chance of finding it again.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

I bought Teddy and he had microchip , Elizabeth i got her microchip after 2 days we got her. I believe that microchip is really a treasure find


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> Both of mine are chipped, it cost 26.00 at our vet. It is definitely a cheap way to ensure if your dog is lost it has a better chance of finding it again.


wow, that is so cheap. for NY it varies from $40-$60 but I can purchase it by myself for $15-17 . Teddy has 9 digits :huh: but for Ellie my vet insert 15 digits, which is allow us to fly to Europe


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*The gps tag sounds good, but like someone said, they can just dispose of it and you end up tracking your fluff to a dumpster..you find the collar but no fluff. *


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tashulia25 said:


> wow, that is so cheap. for NY it varies from $40-$60 but I can purchase it by myself for $15-17 . Teddy has 9 digits :huh: but for Ellie my vet insert 15 digits, which is allow us to fly to Europe


*If you buy it yourself, don't you still have to pay to have injected??? How does that work??*


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

nwyant1946 said:


> *If you buy it yourself, don't you still have to pay to have injected??? How does that work??*


Well, I can do it by myself as I was register nurse in Belarus, also gave IV to my German Shepherd before we find out that she has leukemia, and gave IV to my Maltese (Roma) when he got sick with pancreas. Microchips come with surrender. 
About pay to be injected , I think so, but my vet charged me $15 and it was his microchip. He is home visiting vet and he is our vet for already 11 years, so he charged me only the microchip price. Plus after hurricane Sandy, my husband spent all weekend in his house and office to fix his electrical problems as all was destroyed. 
Also I ordered Drontal for my dogs and it was cheaper than even vets can order but I had to get 30 pills which I don't need that much, so I gave to dogs, to my God mom's dogs and the rest I gave to him.( I am crazy about their health)
Honestly, if you are not afraid of blood, your hands not shaking , it is so easy to inject the microchip, just make sure you lift the skin and insert the needle in 45 dagree angle, so it goes under skin, not in skin or muscle


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh wow. 
I wouldn't do ANY procedure on my dogs to save any penny, that's a dangerous advice IMO. Specially to save a couple dollars. 
Want microchip? Go to the vet, get it done, pay the bill, come home. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tashulia25 said:


> Well, I can do it by myself as I was register nurse in Belarus, also gave IV to my German Shepherd before we find out that she has leukemia, and gave IV to my Maltese (Roma) when he got sick with pancreas. Microchips come with surrender.
> About pay to be injected , I think so, but my vet charged me $15 and it was his microchip. He is home visiting vet and he is our vet for already 11 years, so he charged me only the microchip price. Plus after hurricane Sandy, my husband spent all weekend in his house and office to fix his electrical problems as all was destroyed.
> Also I ordered Drontal for my dogs and it was cheaper than even vets can order but I had to get 30 pills which I don't need that much, so I gave to dogs, to my God mom's dogs and the rest I gave to him.( I am crazy about their health)
> Honestly, if you are not afraid of blood, your hands not shaking , it is so easy to inject the microchip, just make sure you lift the skin and insert the needle in 45 dagree angle, so it goes under skin, not in skin or muscle


*I gave myself injections during chemotherapy of Nupigen after each treatment, but I don't think I could give Mia one. My hand would shake so bad. Its great that you can do it though...*


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Dominic said:


> Oh wow.
> I wouldn't do ANY procedure on my dogs to save any penny, that's a dangerous advice IMO. Specially to save a couple dollars.
> Want microchip? Go to the vet, get it done, pay the bill, come home.
> 
> ...


Dominic, I mentioned that I was a RN, sorry, but if I could do injection to my 3 mo daughter.... But honestly, in my opinion, every one better to know how to do injections at least for people as life is different and to know something more, have skills in something what can help others is not bad. Also , I would never advice to do IV as to find the vein you should know how to do so. Like I said no shaking hands  I am new to the things like show, but about dog's health I am crazy . I don't have $$ for the show(maybe it is not that costly but couldn't find no one who will tell me how much it will cost me from the start) but I do pay $$$ for my dog's health. They have their own money , they got paid every 2 weeks 



nwyant1946 said:


> *I gave myself injections during chemotherapy of Nupigen after each treatment, but I don't think I could give Mia one. My hand would shake so bad. Its great that you can do it though...*


No you can't as you'll be afraid. You just should see how vet does it, not only to your dog, to other too and in one day you wont be afraid of injection but microchip injection is not for every one, especially when you see 1 mo Maltese which fits in your hand...The needle is very big and it is easier to do not to your baby.
I have the funniest and stupid fear, no one can believe that but I do....I am AFRAID to cut their claws even I can see the nerve line inside:blush:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I got Pipper chipped when he was neutered. It cost $40 but if it wasn't done at the same time as neutering it would cost $75. Wow, stuff here in Canada seems so much more expensive. Just remember if you ever move, change your address with the micro chip company. That was the first address I changed when I moved.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tashulia25 said:


> Dominic, I mentioned that I was a RN, sorry, but if I could do injection to my 3 mo daughter.... But honestly, in my opinion, every one better to know how to do injections at least for people as life is different and to know something more, have skills in something what can help others is not bad. Also , I would never advice to do IV as to find the vein you should know how to do so. Like I said no shaking hands  I am new to the things like show, but about dog's health I am crazy . I don't have $$ for the show(maybe it is not that costly but couldn't find no one who will tell me how much it will cost me from the start) but I do pay $$$ for my dog's health. They have their own money , they got paid every 2 weeks
> 
> 
> No you can't as you'll be afraid. You just should see how vet does it, not only to your dog, to other too and in one day you wont be afraid of injection but microchip injection is not for every one, especially when you see 1 mo Maltese which fits in your hand...The needle is very big and it is easier to do not to your baby.
> I have the funniest and stupid fear, no one can believe that but I do....I am AFRAID to cut their claws even I can see the nerve line inside:blush:


*I've given shots to other people...regular shots...not intramuscular or anything like that. I could give Mia a regular injection with no problem...just not the chip..(which is done)...I won't do nails either. I'm afraid of hurting her and then she won't let anyone do it.*


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

nwyant1946 said:


> *...I won't do nails either. I'm afraid of hurting her and then she won't let anyone do it.*


:aktion033: yeaaa , I am not alone


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

Really SCARRY. Cassie loves people and thinks everyone should love her too. She practically jumps out of my arms to great people. And...she loves men.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

